# Les prêtres farinocoles



## tothemax

Hi,

I am translating a short section of an essay by Anacharsis Cloots called "La république universelle ou adresse aux tyrannicides," and I came across this word that I can't seem to find in any (French-English or French-French) dictionary.  I am sure that others have access to better resources than I do, so I thought I would ask whether anyone had any suggestions as to how I should translate "farinocoles"?  Contextually, it is clearly meant to be derogatory, but I'm not quite sure what quality of the priesthood it is trying to insult.  It appears in the following passage:
"Un prédicateur qui épouvante ses ouailles par des figures de rhétorique sur l'enfer et le purgatoire, est cent fois plus méprisable qu'un empirique de la place Louis-XV qui vend de mauvaises drogues sur les tréteaux.  L'un empoisonne certainement l'âme, l'autre empoisonne vraisemblablement le courps.  Les drogues du premier coûtent cent millions à l'État, c'est-à-dire autant que la guerre et la marine.  Un cinquième des impositions est absorbé par une jonglerie burlesque et sombre.  Les prêtres farinocoles sont nécessairement des imbéciles ou des fourbes; et toute la nation se cotise pour nourrir la fourberie et l'imbécilité!  Cela est monstrueux en morale et en politique."

A very literal translation might read: "A preacher who terrifies his flock with rhetorical figures of hell and purgatory is a hundred times more worthy of scorn than a quack-doctor on the place Louis-XV who sells bad drugs from a soap-box.  The one definitely poisons the soul, the other probably poisons the body.  The drugs of the first cost the state hundreds of millions, in other words as much as war and a maritime fleet.  One fifth of taxes is absorbed by burlesque and somber cunning/juggling.  FARINOCOLES priests are necessarily imbeciles or swindlers; and the whole nation bands together to nourish swindling and imbecility!  That is morally and politically monstrous."

Any suggestions on how to translate "farinocoles"?

I would also be interested to hear others' takes on an alternative translation for "un empirique de la place Louis-XV qui vend de mauvaises drogues sur les tréteaux."  I am not very satisfied with translating 'tréteaux' as "soap-box," but I can't think of a better substitute.

Thanks!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut tothemax,

Je n'ai jamais vu/lu "farinocole" mais on peut supposer que ce mot est construit avec le mot "farine" (flour) et le suffixe "-cole" (qui concerne, qui cultive).
Ma pauvre explication serait alors la suivante :
Les acteurs se mettaient avant, pour se grimer, une sorte de farine sur le visage. Sans doute l'auteur fait-il allusion à cette pratique pour qualifier ces prêtres d'acteurs, de menteurs (qui se cachent derrière des masques de maquillage) ?
Mais je te conseille d'attendre d'autres opinions...


----------



## tothemax

Merci, Karine.  Votre explication - même si elle n'est que conjecture – est bien éclaircissante.  Merci beaucoup pour me diriger à l'etymologie.  Quoique je me demande: est-ce que le référence à la farine pourrait se rapporter à l'idée que les prêtres l'employent (figurativement) pour aveugler (c'est-à-dire mystifier) leurs ouailles, ou quelque chose comme ça?  Je ne sais pas.  Tous les deux me semble être bien raisonnable.

-tothemax


----------



## Cath.S.

_farina = farine, poudre_
_colere = cultiver (au propre et au figuré), habiter_

Les prêtres qui cultivent la poudre aux yeux ?
Ou alors il les compare à des charançons, qui vivent dans la farine => farinocole ? 

Vraiment, j'ai du mal avec ce terme, le contexte aide à peine... La lumière se fera peut-être.

Karine, je ne crois pas trop à ton explication. Je crois à peine davantage aux miennes. 

p.s. je ne connais pas le sens de colere = concerner.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je n'y crois pas non plus. 
Je pensais à "viticole" > qui concerne la viticulture... 
J'aime bien tes charançons.


----------



## Cath.S.

Et s'il faisait allusion à la parabole du bon grain et de l'ivraie (The Parable of the Weeds Matthew 13:24-30.36-43) ?
Les prêtres disent cultiver le bon grain => la farine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hum... mais pourquoi seraient-ils "nécessairement des imbéciles ou des fourbes" alors ? Parce qu'ils ne le cultiveraient pas bien pour eux ?


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hum... mais pourquoi seraient-ils "nécessairement des imbéciles ou des fourbes" alors ? Parce qu'ils ne le cultiveraient pas bien pour eux ?


Parce que l'auteur est manifestement un libre-penseur, et que pour lui il faut, pour faire des discours sur l'enfer et ses supplices, et peut-être même tout simplement pour être croyant, être soit naïf, soit manipulateur.

Le bon grain, se sont les bons chrétiens, l'ivraie, ce sont les pécheurs, dans cette parabole, Karine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Parce que l'auteur est manifestement un libre-penseur, et que pour lui il faut, pour faire des discours sur l'enfer et ses supplices, et peut-être même tout simplement pour être croyant, être soit naïf, soit manipulateur.


OK. Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question.  (ou j'ai pas tout suivi... -je précise que je me souviens de cette parabole  -)
Il n'y aurait donc pas de lien direct entre ceci et "farinocoles"...?


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> OK. Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question.  (ou j'ai pas tout suivi...)
> Il n'y aurait donc pas de lien direct entre ceci et "farinocoles"...?


Que fait-on du bon grain ? de la... de la...


----------



## emma42

Could it possibly mean "mealy-mouthed"? [hypocritical]?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Que fait-on du bon grain ? de la... de la...


 Oui, mais... ce que je veux dire, c'est que là, farinocole ne serait donc pas dépréciatif. Non ?
(je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas une très bonne piste !  )


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais... ce que je veux dire, c'est que là, farinocole ne serait donc pas dépréciatif. Non ?
> (je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas une très bonne piste !  )


Mais si, c'est péjoratif. Un libre-penseur se fout de la conception chrétienne du bien et du mal comme de l'an quarante !
Anacharsis Cloots (quel nom sublime, soit dit en passant ! ) ne reconnaît pas le droit aux prêtres de dicter aus gens leurs conduite, et ce, aux frais du contribuable - le texte datant manifestement d'avant la séparation de l'Église et de l'État.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Mais si, c'est péjoratif. Un libre-penseur se fout de la conception chrétienne du bien et du mal comme de l'an quarante !
> Anacharsis Cloots (quel nom sublime, soit dit en passant ! ) ne reconnaît pas le droit aux prêtres de dicter aus gens leurs conduite, et ce, aux frais du contribuable - le texte datant manifestement d'avant la séparation de l'Égliser et de l'État.


Bien sûr, mais là c'est de tout son discours dont tu parles.
Je parlais simplement de ce terme "farinocole".
Si je suis le raisonnement (pour aider tothemax !) :
farinocole > farine > grain > parabole du bon grain et de l'ivraie > s'octroyer le droit de dire qui est un bon chrétien de qui ne l'est pas > vision chrétienne du monde > concept nul => terme péjoratif...

Finalement, ce n'est pas très direct tout ça. Et mon idée qu'il traiterait les prêtres de mystificateurs ne me semble plus si capillotractée.  (mais je préfère quand même ta thèse !)

(ça ne l'a pas empêché de se faire guillotiner, d'avoir un nom sublime...)


----------



## Cath.S.

emma42 said:


> Could it possibly mean "mealy-mouthed"? [hypocritical]?


No, we don't have that image in French.
Mais c'était une idée !


----------



## david_carmen

"Farinocole" could be connected to the "Guerre des Farines" which was 'contemporary' with Cloots?


----------



## carolineR

To bear out david_carmen's suggestion, here is the last paragraph of Wikipedia's article on "la Guerre des farines" : _Les cibles des émeutiers sont ainsi ceux qui se sont émancipés de la discipline communautaire : fermiers et grands exploitants du bassin parisien, et, dans une moindre mesure, les bourgeois des villes. Parfois encore des propriétaires nobles ou ecclésiastiques, fermiers insérés dans le système seigneurial, à l'exemple de Jacques-Pierre de Hericourt, fermier à Cagny, en Brie, seigneur de Chesany._ But It's the first time I read about this historical event... Thus "farinocole"= as egueule suggested "qui cultive le grain" donc, la farine ?


----------



## archijacq

je crois que "prêtres farinocoles" = "prédicateurs de la loi agraire", dont Anacharsis Cloots était le pourfendeur.

could we say: "flourishing" priests


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

archijacq said:


> je crois que "prêtres farinocoles" = "prédicateurs de la loi agraire", dont Anacharsis Cloots était le pourfendeur.
> 
> could we say: "flourishing" priests


Ah ! On apprend des choses même en histoire ici. 
Merci archijacq, le mystère est enfin élucidé.


----------



## Cath.S.

Archijacq, il me semble que tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose, mais je ne pense pas que ton interprétation soit la bonne.

Il me semble étrange en effet que le clergé se soit prononcé, lui, en faveur de la loi agraire : le partage des terres entre les paysans. À la fin des années 1970, les biens des prêtres sont systématiquement mis aux enchères...

Anacharsis Cloots s'est peut-être opposé à la loi agraire, mais il me semble maintenant manifeste que ce qu'il reproche aux prêtres, dans ce texte qu'il serait important de dater, c'est tout simplement d'être propriétaires de terres agricoles.


----------



## david_carmen

Ou peut-être le reproche se refère simplement au fait que les prêtres ont profité de cette loi.


----------



## Cath.S.

david_carmen said:


> Ou peut-être le reproche se refère simplement au fait que les prêtres ont profité de cette loi.


Mais ils n'en ont pas profité, David, les biens du clergé ont été confisqués.
C'est pour cela que j'aimerais beaucoup avoir la date exacte de ce texte.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> [...] il me semble maintenant manifeste que ce qu'il reproche aux prêtres, dans ce texte qu'il serait important de dater, c'est tout simplement d'être propriétaires de terres agricoles.


C'est bien ce que dit le texte cité par david_carmen et carolineR, non ? Des nobles et des ecclésiastiques (cultivant du blé, donc) qui se sont soustraits à la loi communautaire. Ce doit être cette injustice qu'Anacharsis dénonçait, lui même cultivateur et noble, il devait l'avoir mauvaise (*)... 
Effectivement, la date manque.


 (*) l'avoir mauvaise = ne pas être content, être en colère...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis paresseuse, en fait : je viens de trouver en deux secondes ce que j'aurais pu trouver il y a deux heures. _La république universelle ou adresse aux tyrannicides_ date de 1792 (année où Anacharsis Cloots acquiert la nationalité française). La Guerre des farines est beaucoup plus ancienne : 1775, date à laquelle le Hollandais Cloots, alors de nationalité prussienne, n'habitait pas encore la France, ce qui ne prouve rien en soi, je vous l'accorde, mais constitue tout de même un fragment d'indice.


----------



## tothemax

Nevermind.  You found it.


----------



## archijacq

dans ce contexte, "prêtres farinocoles" m'apparaît comme un terme de dérision qui pourrait faire pendant à "prédicateurs", et dans mon esprit cela ne ferait pas référence à de vrais prêtres.  Ce sens est clair quand Cloots fustigeait les "prédicateurs de la loi agraire" qui étaient des profiteurs bien laïcs.

Ce texte est de 1792.  Le problème essentiel, en fin de compte, n'est pas le terme "farinocole", mais le terme "prêtre". Je vais continuer à chercher.


----------



## tothemax

Archijacq,

Pour fournir plus de contexte, le paragraphe auquel ce passage se trouve commence (c'est un paragraph très bien long, autrement j'en copierais le tout):

"Ne regrettons pas les prétendues consolations que la chimère d'un Dieu vengeur en rémunérateur procure aux sots mortels; c'est un palliatif chez des peuples vexés au nom de Dieu, par des rois et des prêtres.  Quelques individus se consoleront puérilement en invoquant un fantôme, mais la nation esclave sera toujours malheureause.  Horace disait aux dieux de l'Olympe: laissez-moi la santé et la fortune, et ne vous embarrassez pas du reste.  Nous dirons aux religionnaires: laissez-nous la liberé, le reste viendra de soi-même."


Alors, je suis presque certain que Cloots se refère à de vrais prêtres.  Mais c'était une idée interessante.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Alors, je suis presque certain que Cloots se refère à de vrais prêtres.


Moi aussi. Sauf que je ne suis pas _presque _certaine, mais certaine tout court.


----------



## archijacq

J'ai passé quelques heures à lire la période 1792-94, et je m'étais déjà familiarisée avec les idées de Cloots (déchristianisation, ennemi personnel de Jésus Christ, nous allons soulever la jacquerie des laboureurs européens, hébertisme, etc.).

alors ce sont bien des "flourishing priests".

(même si en 1792, la flambée des prix du pain et autres denrées alimentaires était le fait des accapareurs qui avaient fait des fortunes immenses sur la vente des biens du clergé - et non plus des prêtres farinocoles. C'est d'ailleurs cette situation qui amena les enragés hébertistes à faire voter un maximum sur le prix du grain).

Ce sujet était passionnant...


----------



## tothemax

Oui, j'aime bien cette traduction, spécialement parce qu'elle fait un bon calembour en anglais.  Mais je me demande encore si le sens de "flourishing" se refère à la guerre des farines (ce qui voudrait dire que les prêtres profitaient de l'augmentation du prix de grain), ou à la parabole du bon grain (ce qui voudrait dire que en cultivant de croyants les prêtres sont mystificateurs).

(mais peut-être celle est une question à laquelle personne ne peut répondre sauf Cloots lui-même.)


----------



## timboleicester

tothemax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am translating a short section of an essay by Anacharsis Cloots called "La république universelle ou adresse aux tyrannicides," and I came across this word that I can't seem to find in any (French-English or French-French) dictionary. I am sure that others have access to better resources than I do, so I thought I would ask whether anyone had any suggestions as to how I should translate "farinocoles"? Contextually, it is clearly meant to be derogatory, but I'm not quite sure what quality of the priesthood it is trying to insult. It appears in the following passage:
> "Un prédicateur qui épouvante ses ouailles par des figures de rhétorique sur l'enfer et le purgatoire, est cent fois plus méprisable qu'un empirique de la place Louis-XV qui vend de mauvaises drogues sur les tréteaux. L'un empoisonne certainement l'âme, l'autre empoisonne vraisemblablement le courps. Les drogues du premier coûtent cent millions à l'État, c'est-à-dire autant que la guerre et la marine. Un cinquième des impositions est absorbé par une jonglerie burlesque et sombre. Les prêtres farinocoles sont nécessairement des imbéciles ou des fourbes; et toute la nation se cotise pour nourrir la fourberie et l'imbécilité! Cela est monstrueux en morale et en politique."
> 
> A very literal translation might read: "A preacher who terrifies his flock with rhetorical figures of hell and purgatory is a hundred times more worthy of scorn than a quack-doctor on the place Louis-XV who sells bad drugs from a soap-box. The one definitely poisons the soul, the other probably poisons the body. The drugs of the first cost the state hundreds of millions, in other words as much as war and a maritime fleet. One fifth of taxes is absorbed by burlesque and somber cunning/juggling. FARINOCOLES priests are necessarily imbeciles or swindlers; and the whole nation bands together to nourish swindling and imbecility! That is morally and politically monstrous."
> 
> Any suggestions on how to translate "farinocoles"?
> 
> I would also be interested to hear others' takes on an alternative translation for "un empirique de la place Louis-XV qui vend de mauvaises drogues sur les tréteaux." I am not very satisfied with translating 'tréteaux' as "soap-box," but I can't think of a better substitute.
> 
> Thanks!


 

Very demanding post:

1. I think selling from "trestle tables" works better than soap box as one usually delivers speeches from those.

2. The "farinocoles" business. I think like egueule, that it means the land owning priests who have farming interests.

I have spent an enjoyable evening reading everything I could find instead of getting ready for tomorrow. Thanks.

Incidentally I think “navy” gets the meaning of “marine”


----------



## mgarizona

A thought.

The _Littré_ gives this for _farine_:

_Terme de pharmacie. Farines émollientes, celles de lin, de seigle et d'orge, mêlées en parties égales. Farines résolutives, celles de semences de fenugrec, de fève, d'orobe et de lupin, mêlées à parties égales en poids._

Like the quack doctors, the priests deal in _farines_, not of the body but of the soul. As there is no God, no soul, these _farines_ (prayer, penance, redemption, etc) are simply things that they've made up, that they've created. Making them _prêtres_ _farinocoles_.


----------



## tothemax

A-ha!  The Littré saves the day again.  Thanks very much, mgarizona.  Now I just have to decide between three compelling explanations of the word (!).


----------



## archijacq

super idée de mgarizona.
On a aussi (Lévitique, Bible du semeur):
"L'un des prêtres prélèvera une poignée de fleur de farine"...
Cela pourrait être aussi une allusion aux "prélèvements" indûs opérés par le clergé.


----------



## Cath.S.

La logique me contraint à renoncer à mon explication trop simple :
en 1792, en fait dès 1791, les prêtres ont acquis en France le statut de fonctionnaires (et c'est ce qui scandalise manifestement Cloots dans l'extrait qui nous occupe) et ont perdu leurs privilèges. Ils ne sont donc plus farinocoles au sens le plus strict du terme : ils ne possèdent plus de terres à blé.

Malgré cela, je n'arrive pas à trouver réellement convaincantes les autres interprétations proposées, même celle de MgAz, qui était pourtant fûtée mais ne résiste pas à l'examen : à la fin du XVIIIe siècle, _farine_ ne semble pas être synonyme de _drogues,_ voir les dictionnaires de l'époque (et non le_ Littré_, plus récent et qui ne donne pas de toute manière cette définition, se borrnant à proposer des exemples de _farine *+ épithète*_ désignant certains mélanges pharmaceutiques).

Je crains qu'il ne faille poursuivre cette quête.


----------



## mgarizona

Yes I'm hardly satisfied myself, though determining usage from dictionary entries can be confusing. For example, The _Dictionnaire de l'Académie Français_ only gives the vaguely pharmaceutical citation _Un cataplasme de farine de graine de lin._ in its 6th edition: 1832-5. Meanwhile the _Littré_ assigns its citation 
_Un cataplasme fait de farine folle de moulin_ to Olivier de Serres (1529-1619).

Another thought. It is also possible that the suffix _-cole_ relates not to growth/_culture_ but to glue, as in the Greek _kolla_, whence _colle._

I note the word pair _protocole_/_eschatocole._

Is there any chance that 'priests of mealy glue' (or should it be 'gluey meal'?) is anything like 'plaster saints'?


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> Yes I'm hardly satisfied myself, though determining usage from dictionary entries can be confusing. For example, The _Dictionnaire de l'Académie Français_ only gives the vaguely pharmaceutical citation _Un cataplasme de farine de graine de lin._ in its 6th edition: 1832-5. Meanwhile the _Littré_ assigns its citation
> _Un cataplasme fait de farine folle de moulin_ to Olivier de Serres (1529-1619).
> 
> Another thought. It is also possible that the suffix _-cole_ relates not to growth/_culture_ but to glue, as in the Greek _kolla_, whence _colle._
> 
> I note the word pair _protocole_/_eschatocole._
> 
> Is there any chance that 'priests of mealy glue' (or should it be 'gluey meal'?) is anything like 'plaster saints'?


Salut MgAz, 

n'oublie pas que_ protocole_ est composé de _deux _racines grecques. Je ne connaissais pas _eschatocole_ mais je devine qu'il l'est aussi, puisque _eschatos = dernier_ en grec et que tu parles de couple.

Le français de cette époque n'aurait jamais, je le crois, mélangé une racine latine et une racine grecque au sein d'un même mot,  certains allant jusqu'à considérer les hybrides comme_ télévision_ comme des monstres inesthétiques.

Cloots aurait il me semble forgé le mot _aleurocol(l)e_ (_aleuron_ = la farine de blé ) s'il avait voulu s'inspirer du grec.

Je profite de ce message pour rendre hommage à ton inventivité, cependant.


----------



## mgarizona

egueule said:


> Je profite de ce message pour rendre hommage à ton inventivité, cependant.


 
One tries. <g>

One more _... something_. I have a François-Anglois dictionary dated 1727, which offers "tetters" as one translation of _farine_.

The OED defines 'tetter' as "A general term for any pustular herpetiform eruption of the skin, as eczema, herpes, impetigo, ringworm, etc.

Where this might take us with Cloots is far from certain, but why not throw that out there?


----------



## Cath.S.

Intéressante trouvaille.

Donc _farinocoles_ => _qui cultive_ (_entretient_)_ les maladies_ (_cutanées_) ? 
Pourquoi pas... puisqu'il les traite d'empoisonneurs et que ces maladies étaient peut-être censées résulter de l'ingestion de poisons, étant donné que l'on ignorait à cette époque l'existence des micro-organismes.


----------



## mgarizona

Or perhaps he's simply referring to priests as purveyors of flour-based goods, in reference to the Eucharist?

Here's a fun line (spelling modernized) from 1550: 

_Foul priests and holy water mongers daily perverting the ignorant people. _

If priests can be 'holy water mongers' why not mongers of _hosties_?


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> Or perhaps he's simply referring to priests as purveyors of flour-based goods, in reference to the Eucharist?
> 
> Here's a fun line (spelling modernized) from 1550:
> 
> _Foul priests and holy water mongers daily perverting the ignorant people. _
> 
> If priests can be 'holy water mongers' why not mongers of _hosties_?


Tu ne crois pas qu'il se serait référé aux hosties de manière plus explicite ?

Ce qui me frappe, c'est que le style de Cloots - du moins dans ce paragraphe - n'a rien d'abscons, pour cette raison entre autres j'ai tendance à penser que c'est peut-être un tort (bien que cela constitue un exercice très amusant) de vouloir voir dans la farine autre chose que du blé moulu.


----------

